# Diatom Problems



## nazar (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello, I've had a red sea max for a little over a year and within the last 3 months I've had a terrible Diatom problem. Even with a 40% water change it will come back within a day. Any suggestions? I was thinking about some mangroves.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

nazar said:


> Hello, I've had a red sea max for a little over a year and within the last 3 months I've had a terrible Diatom problem. Even with a 40% water change it will come back within a day. Any suggestions? I was thinking about some mangroves.


Lets get a lot more details and we can definitely fix this problem. Give us a complete run down of livestock, equipment, test results, etc.

And a picture would be very helpful, along with a description of the diatom.


----------

